

Simple but powerful serializer for Go - tuvistavie
https://github.com/tuvistavie/serializer

======
anonfunction
Very nice, I could see myself using this in a lot of my projects. I noticed it
doesn't have a license, this could pose a problem if I wanted to use it at
work. Could you include a LICENSE file?

~~~
tuvistavie
Hi, Sure, I will add the LICENSE file as soon as I get home. It will be an MIT
license, so feel free to use it!

~~~
tuvistavie
Just added the license file.

